# Non-Typical 6 Point



## Sagetown (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd just put up the lawnmower, and walked in the backdoor of the house at 2M. By the time I walked in the livingroom this deer was standing in the front yard. He might have been looking for a fight with me. LOL. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Aug 28, 2012)

cool, I took a deer similar to that about 4 years ago here in ct, a fork horn on one side and a nice 4 point other side


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 28, 2012)

I missed a good pose of him standing in the yard. He didn't seemed to be alarmed or anything. Just curious.


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> I missed a good pose of him standing in the yard. He didn't seemed to be alarmed or anything. Just curious.



It's funny how they act like that until season starts. I believe they know!


----------

